Ask HN: Can I get into PM job after working in Goldman Sachs Tech Division? - symbolepro
======
ftoo
This is a complicated question, because GS Tech Division is really no
different than working at any other Not-FAANG bigcorp. If you led key
initiatives, definitely; if you were just a programmer, you haven’t really
proven yourself yet.

------
symbolepro
By PM, I mean project/product manager at Google or similar big tech company.

